# Cod4 Error HELP!



## Cyx (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello,
I've been having problems with my call of duty 4. When i go to play multiplayer i get an error saying...... 
(Couldn't load image 'loadscreen_mp_crash_snow"
Also i have touched the uninstall button but canceled it straight away, but after that i started getting these problems. You might say why don't u re-install. I've lost my cd key so if i re-install i wont have valid game. By the way this game ran perfectly before.
My Specs:
nvidia geforce 7950gt 512mb
Intel 3.2ghz 1 physical and 2 logical
2gig patriot ram 677mhz
Intel 81915g Duo
HDD 280gig 16mb cache


----------



## Razorking (Jun 15, 2008)

Well like you said you ran the uninstaller... the uninstaller basically starts deleting everyhting it added to your computer. so might be for the little time you ran the uninstaller it started deleting maps straightaway.

are you able to go ingame at all??

```
http://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cod4mp20080615155931ot0.png
```
cause if so you can find your key there...


----------



## Razorking (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok *** i cant find th eedit button sorry

I was looking all over the place and found how to recover your CD key 

apparently you can find your cd key in your registry... i would not mess with anything there of course but you can go to Run... and Run regedit
from there locate the game which should be somewhere like
HKEY Local machine...Software...Activision...Call of Duty 4... and there on the side it should say codkey...


```
http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=23773942az5.png
```


----------



## Cyx (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you Razor your a real bud:laugh:.


If anybody has another idea like emailing me the game file im missing ([email protected]) or anything else i'd like the hear it.


----------

